# Solo: A Star Wars Story



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 21, 2017)

All does not seem to be going well....

Sacked the Directors.

Why firing the Han Solo film's directors shows Star Wars is afraid of its own future


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 21, 2017)

I've got a bad feeling about this.


----------



## 8den (Jun 21, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> All does not seem to be going well....
> 
> Sacked the Directors.
> 
> Why firing the Han Solo film's directors shows Star Wars is afraid of its own future



That's some billion dollar creative differences. And three weeks shy of finishing principal photography. Ouch.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 21, 2017)

If it comes down to them making it too comedic, which I've read somewhere else, then they were a bad choice to begin with.

I think a Han Solo flick needs action, comedy and pathos, and the Lego Movie delivered that in spades...


----------



## T & P (Jun 21, 2017)

The production jitters of Rogue One were widely documented at the time but to Disney's credit, they ended up delivering a fine film at the end (and anyone who doesn't agree is a po-faced cunt IMO- no offence).

I reckon this spin off is going to prove harder to sell, even to die hard fans. Rogue One always offered some intriguing possibilities. Not sure that many people are interested in the early times of Solo, partly because Harrison Ford's shoes are all but impossible to fill, and partly because his early life story does not add anything much to the main SW storyline as we've known it thus far.


----------



## The Octagon (Jun 21, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> If it comes down to them making it too comedic, which I've read somewhere else, then they were a bad choice to begin with.
> 
> I think a Han Solo flick needs action, comedy and pathos, and the Lego Movie delivered that in spades...



Not to be a dick, but don't your first and second paragraphs contradict themselves?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 22, 2017)

The Octagon said:


> Not to be a dick, but don't your first and second paragraphs contradict themselves?



No...cos first paragraph is about cited reason why star wars execs got rid...hence they made a poor choice...

2nd para is me thinking they actually made the right choice in those directors.

Simply....if they didn't want a han solo movie made by the directors of the lego movie thrn they made a shit decision...but I'd like to see that film...


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Jun 22, 2017)

Any Hans Solo film would have to have some comedy in it... he was the heroic jester after all.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 22, 2017)

T & P said:


> The production jitters of Rogue One were widely documented at the time but to Disney's credit, they ended up delivering a fine film at the end (and anyone who doesn't agree is a po-faced cunt IMO- no offence).
> 
> I reckon this spin off is going to prove harder to sell, even to die hard fans. Rogue One always offered some intriguing possibilities. Not sure that many people are interested in the early times of Solo, partly because Harrison Ford's shoes are all but impossible to fill, and partly because his early life story does not add anything much to the main SW storyline as we've known it thus far.


I think this is all nonsense  Who cared about the back story of the disc of the Death Star plans? No one at all. And the film clearly  didn't end up telling quite the story it wanted to. It was decent but not great (like TFA is great) but was very successful and valuable addition to the story. 

Conversely, Han is the star of SW and looads of people care about his back story and it's going to be hard to do it, whatever it was, justice. His back story matters in the same way as what he'd been up to since mattered. Turned out not to seem like much at all, but who knows if we'll get a film of that too.


----------



## kabbes (Jun 22, 2017)

As Santino once pointed out, A New Hope *is* the back story of Han Solo.  "How a small time smuggler became a hero of the galaxy"

What's next?  Luke's adventures on a moisture farm, bullseying wamp rats?


----------



## Yossarian (Jun 22, 2017)

kabbes said:


> As Santino once pointed out, the back story of Han Solo is A New Hope.  "How a small time smuggler became a hero of the galaxy"
> 
> What's next?  Luke's adventures on a moisture farm, bullseying wamp rats?



"Fast Times at Tatooine High" would probably make a fortune.


----------



## Santino (Jun 22, 2017)

Yossarian said:


> "Fast Times at Tatooine High" would probably make a fortune.


Corellian Graffiti


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 22, 2017)

the best bit is going to be han doing the kessel run and the time he wins the falcon from Young Lando


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 22, 2017)

Studio interruption during the making of rogue one resulted in more Vader and more Riz Ahmed....so not too bad.

I'm really looking forward to the Han Solo film and hoping to get a good old space western about bandits and smugglers etc...

I just a good action romp with some laughs and loads of fanboy shit like Boba and Jabba...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 22, 2017)

Oh dear...Ron Howard steps in...

Ron Howard Steps In to Direct Han Solo Movie (Exclusive)


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jun 22, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Oh dear...Ron Howard steps in...
> 
> Ron Howard Steps In to Direct Han Solo Movie (Exclusive)



He's a hit and miss kinda Director


----------



## Santino (Jun 22, 2017)

And in American Graffiti.


----------



## 8den (Jun 22, 2017)

Virtual Blue said:


> He's a hit and miss kinda Director



I have two words for you "Arrested Development".


If I had a billion dollar movie in crisis, "get me Ron Howard" is one of the sanest moves possible.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 23, 2017)

Hopefully that means Clint Howard will show up as an imperial radar operator or similar.


----------



## Dom Traynor (Jun 24, 2017)

I think Ron Howard is a good choice and I do actually trust Disney to get this right, they did with Rogue One imo


----------



## T & P (Sep 30, 2017)

I'm sure it's already crossed the mind of Disney executives, but as their current business plan for SW seems to rely on a seemingly endless number of spin-offs, I wouldn't mind seeing an account of what happened between A New Hope and Empire Strikes Back. I mean, as long as three years have apparently elapsed between the two films. What happened in between? Why Leía and Solo hadn't got it on yet? Why did Obi Wan wait so long to apparate and tell Luke about Yoda?  Lots of material there.


----------



## Cid (Sep 30, 2017)

T & P said:


> I'm sure it's already crossed the mind of Disney executives, but as their current business plan for SW seems to rely on a seemingly endless number of spin-offs, I wouldn't mind seeing an account of what happened between A New Hope and Empire Strikes Back. I mean, as long as three years have apparently elapsed between the two films. What happened in between? Why Leía and Solo hadn't got it on yet? Why did Obi Wan wait so long to apparate and tell Luke about Yoda?  Lots of material there.



Bit of a problem with the actors needed for that...


----------



## T & P (Sep 30, 2017)

Cid said:


> Bit of a problem with the actors needed for that...


CGI for the win


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 30, 2017)

I think I could handle a animation for the inbetween film stories (like Clone Wars), but not a live actioner with CGI actors...


----------



## Santino (Feb 5, 2018)

This is the correct thread for this:


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 5, 2018)

not convinced


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 5, 2018)

I'm excited. Again.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 5, 2018)

krtek a houby said:


> I'm excited. Again.


im jealous


----------



## Virtual Blue (Feb 5, 2018)

a summer release 

that trailer looked like a TV episode of Star Trek


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 5, 2018)

thats kinda what i thought, a trailer for a straight to tv release


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 5, 2018)

ruffneck23 said:


> im jealous



Can't help it, it's in my nature to be excited about all things SW. After Rogue One, there's a lot more expectation for the stand alone stories, mind. If it's half as good as that, I'll be pleased.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 5, 2018)

krtek a houby said:


> Can't help it, it's in my nature to be excited about all things SW. After Rogue One, there's a lot more expectation for the stand alone stories, mind. If it's half as good as that, I'll be pleased.


dont get me wrong, I'm genuinely jealous that you're excited, I really wish I could be


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 5, 2018)

ruffneck23 said:


> dont get me wrong, I'm genuinely jealous that you're excited, I really wish I could be



Sometimes it pays to be cautious,as well. As a kid, I was excited because the all new Holiday Special was on the telly...


----------



## 8ball (Feb 5, 2018)

ruffneck23 said:


> thats kinda what i thought, a trailer for a straight to tv release



I didn't have the sound on, but that's what it looked like from the visuals.


----------



## The Octagon (Feb 5, 2018)

Donald Glover as Lando is the only thing piquing my interest about this, but I'm not going to pretend I won't watch it at least twice.


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 5, 2018)

The Octagon said:


> Donald Glover as Lando is the only thing piquing my interest about this, but I'm not going to pretend I won't watch it at least twice.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 5, 2018)

The Octagon said:


> Donald Glover as Lando is the only thing piquing my interest about this, but I'm not going to pretend I won't watch it at least twice.


yeah il still go to the cinema to watch it, but probably not on the first day as I usually do


----------



## The Octagon (Feb 5, 2018)

ruffneck23 said:


> yeah il still go to the cinema to watch it, but probably not on the first day as I usually do



My last visit to the cinema (for The Last Jedi) wound me up so much that I'm unlikely to bother with anything other than Infinity War on the big screen this year, the rest I'll watch at home where I can smoke, drink a beer and not murder people who can't leave their phones and friends alone for 2 fucking hours


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 5, 2018)

The Octagon said:


> My last visit to the cinema (for The Last Jedi) wound me up so much that I'm unlikely to bother with anything other than Infinity War on the big screen this year, the rest I'll watch at home where I can smoke, drink a beer and not murder people who can't leave their phones and friends alone for 2 fucking hours



Yeah, that used to drive me spare. One thing I do miss is audience reactions, though. Watching Thor and Three Billboards, I was probably the noisiest member in the audience.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 5, 2018)

'I'm the only one who knows what you really are'

please tell me they aint resurrecting the secret royal house of corellia ting from the EU


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 5, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> 'I'm the only one who knows what you really are'
> 
> please tell me they aint resurrecting the secret royal house of corellia ting from the EU



Nah, she's wise to the fact that he's not really Harrison Ford... even Chewie's fooled


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 5, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> 'I'm the only one who knows what you really are'
> 
> please tell me they aint resurrecting the secret royal house of corellia ting from the EU


its disney so he will probably end up being snow white


----------



## Virtual Blue (Feb 5, 2018)

Disney's Star Wars.

What a bunch of condescending cunts.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 5, 2018)

He looks like a cunt. Also 'Alden' isn't a proper name and he needs to sort that out ASAP.


----------



## Santino (Feb 5, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> He looks like a cunt. Also 'Alden' isn't a proper name and he needs to sort that out ASAP.


Would that it were so simple.


----------



## BoxRoom (Feb 5, 2018)

Santino said:


> Would that it were so simple.


It's complicated...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 5, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> Also 'Alden' isn't a proper name



like wot Harrison is?


----------



## donkyboy (Feb 5, 2018)

solo's face looks chubber than when he is older. could have found a closer looking thinner actor


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 5, 2018)

Nanker Phelge said:


> like wot Harrison is?



Harrison Ford gets a pass coz he's Harrison fucking Ford.


----------



## 8ball (Feb 5, 2018)

ruffneck23 said:


> thats kinda what i thought, a trailer for a straight to tv release



Just watched it now with the sound on.
Main thought was "pretty good as fan fic goes..".


----------



## T & P (Feb 5, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> He looks like a cunt. Also 'Alden' isn't a proper name and he needs to sort that out ASAP.


According to a newspaper article I saw a couple of weeks ago (which I will now try to find), a number of alleged problems with this film were still very much unresolved today. Arguably the most worrying one was that this chap is apparently a shit actor, so bad in fact that the studio had to employ an on-site coach to try to rescue something out of his performance.

Could well be just malicious bollocks of course, and in fact it seems almost inconceivable that a big budget production like this could get the casting of the main lead so spectacularly wrong.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 6, 2018)

T & P said:


> Could well be just malicious bollocks of course, and in fact it seems almost inconceivable that a big budget production like this could get the casting of the main lead so spectacularly wrong.



In






con






ceiv






able


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 6, 2018)

I've changed my mind. It's probably the worst Star Wars film ever.


----------



## seventh bullet (Feb 6, 2018)

BoxRoom said:


> It's complicated...



I liked him in that.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 6, 2018)

T & P said:


> According to a newspaper article I saw a couple of weeks ago (which I will now try to find), a number of alleged problems with this film were still very much unresolved today. Arguably the most worrying one was that this chap is apparently a shit actor, so bad in fact that the studio had to employ an on-site coach to try to rescue something out of his performance.
> 
> Could well be just malicious bollocks of course, and in fact it seems almost inconceivable that a big budget production like this could get the casting of the main lead so spectacularly wrong.



Pretty funny if true, especially if his acting coach is actually Ralph Fiennes.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 7, 2018)

Jeez. 
Looks like Beverly Hills 9021SOLO or The Kids from Degrassi Fleet. 
So pony disney looking. 
I notice they included fuck all of Han in the trailer. Rumor has it that the biggest problems they have had on set relates to the fact that he is unable to act. 
I also notice that they appear to be adding in anything and everything referred to or that's part of the original films. 

Lando, his red stripe trousers award, falcon, winning the falcon, Kessel, life debt, how he go his waistcoat etc etc etc. All of these things that come together over the same period of time. . . . just like real life doesn't happen. It's like me telling the story of my life, where all the major turning points and tales I've told happen in the space of three days, including when I bought the trousers I'm wearing from the grand opening of Unilclo in Wimbledon.


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 7, 2018)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> All of these things that come together over the same period of time. . . . just like real life doesn't happen. It's like me telling the story of my life, where all the major turning points and tales I've told happen in the space of three days, including when I bought the trousers I'm wearing from the grand opening of Unilclo in Wimbledon.



Star Wars is real life, now?

Still, I'd watch Star Wars _Uniclo Wars_ or _Wimbledon Strikes Back_...


----------



## bemused (Feb 7, 2018)

Once they run the film through the Disney soulless 'offend no one' filter any element of the space rogue Han Solo will be gone.


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 7, 2018)

bemused said:


> Once they run the film through the Disney soulless 'offend no one' filter any element of the space rogue Han Solo will be gone.



Can you put this in context?


----------



## kabbes (Feb 7, 2018)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Jeez.
> Looks like Beverly Hills 9021SOLO or The Kids from Degrassi Fleet.
> So pony disney looking.
> I notice they included fuck all of Han in the trailer. Rumor has it that the biggest problems they have had on set relates to the fact that he is unable to act.
> ...


Quite.  Or, as I said in a very close by galaxy not that long ago, this:


kabbes said:


> As Santino once pointed out, A New Hope *is* the back story of Han Solo.  "How a small time smuggler became a hero of the galaxy"
> 
> What's next?  Luke's adventures on a moisture farm, bullseying wamp rats?


----------



## kabbes (Feb 7, 2018)

krtek a houby said:


> Star Wars is real life, now?


Han Solo is 748% less interesting if all the things that made him who he is happened within the space of a couple of days.  The whole joy of the character came from the fact that he felt like he had a lifetime of experience behind him.  Not a few wacky adventures.

Mind you, Star Wars is already riddled with this kind of nonsense:

https://io9.gizmodo.com/10-star-wars-characters-who-needlessly-met-han-solo-511924028


----------



## Santino (Feb 7, 2018)

From the trailer I'd guess that the action takes place over a number of years. I expect we'll see a few scenes from Han's backstory before getting into the main plot.


----------



## bemused (Feb 7, 2018)

krtek a houby said:


> Can you put this in context?



To be a space rogue you need to be roguish: bedding the ladies, stealing stuff and generally being a cad. My worry is that once the Disney committee gets hold of poor Han they most roguish thing he'll be doing is eating dairy.


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 8, 2018)

bemused said:


> To be a space rogue you need to be roguish: bedding the ladies, stealing stuff and generally being a cad. My worry is that once the Disney committee gets hold of poor Han they most roguish thing he'll be doing is eating dairy.



Diego Luna was pretty bad ass in _Rogue One_, he did shoot poor old Daniel Mays at the start...


----------



## Santino (Feb 8, 2018)

The Disney Star Wars films have had a much higher body count than any of the first six films.


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 8, 2018)

Santino said:


> The Disney Star Wars films have had a much higher body count than any of the first six films.



Mostly concentrated in that particular Vader scene in Rogue One


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 8, 2018)

they blew up 2 death stars in the original trilogy, I'm sure that would have a pretty high body count


----------



## Virtual Blue (Feb 8, 2018)

just spent the last 45 mins reading this and this.
FFS.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Feb 8, 2018)

ruffneck23 said:


> they blew up 2 death stars in the original trilogy, I'm sure that would have a pretty high body count



Blew up a planet too.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 8, 2018)

Virtual Blue said:


> Blew up a planet too.


indeed how could I forget Alderaan


----------



## Santino (Feb 8, 2018)

In The Force Awakens five planets get blown up, not to mention the Starkiller base.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Feb 8, 2018)

Santino said:


> In The Force Awakens five planets get blown up, not to mention the Starkiller base.



I think the population on those planets were quite small compared to Alderaan.


----------



## Santino (Feb 8, 2018)

They were cosmopolitan planets with big cities. Alderaan was mostly mountains.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 8, 2018)

well im wasting my lunch break but hey I found this for the OT , il try and find one for the new films



Im not trying to prove anything, Im genuinely interested


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 8, 2018)

and here is one for the TFA


yes a much higher body count


----------



## braindancer (Feb 8, 2018)

I showed my 10 year old daughter the trailer.  She was not impressed - which is very rare as she generally thinks everything, particularly everything Star Wars is AMAZING.  However, she did say 'We will still go and see it at the cinema though won't we Dad?'.  'Of course we will!'


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 27, 2018)

Rian Johnson heaps praise on Han Solo Star Wars film




one of his quotes is ' its so so funny ' , well after his last attempt at humour I have bad feeling about this


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 27, 2018)

ruffneck23 said:


> Rian Johnson heaps praise on Han Solo Star Wars film
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If it's half as good as TLJ it will be marvellous.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 27, 2018)

we will have to disagree on that , maybe I'm not as easily pleased as I was when I was younger


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 27, 2018)

ruffneck23 said:


> we will have to disagree on that , maybe I'm not as easily pleased as I was when I was younger



Oh, I get that. Watching the original trilogy...they aren't as great as I remember them to be.

But that could be down to Lucas constantly fucking around with them!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 27, 2018)

I'm still angry about TLJ , my cousin who is of similar age and a massive fan, accepts my criticism, but keeps telling me to let it go , he thinks im going to give my self a coronary over it ( and yes we arent young men any more )


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 27, 2018)

ruffneck23 said:


> I'm still angry about TLJ , my cousin who is of similar age and a massive fan, accepts my criticism, but keeps telling me to let it go , he thinks im going to give my self a coronary over it ( and yes we arent young men any more )



I watched it again recently and except for the odd moment, it really is a rotten piece of work. I think that Disney will ultimately come to regret some of the choices made regarding this film.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 27, 2018)

I think after the horrible prequels, then the force awakens (though far better), Rogue One (pointless), and the fact I am now in my mid 40's, I wasn't that bothered by the last jedi, so it just washed over me. Solo is almost certainly going to be the last nail in the coffin. Not only as pointless as Rogue One, it can only damage the Han Solo image. The trailer looks shite. 
This re-cut version looks more fun. . . .


----------



## T & P (Feb 27, 2018)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Rogue One (pointless)


 I have no problem with people not liking Rogue One, even if I myself thought it was fantastic, but I don't get the 'pointless' argument. It was a piece of storytelling around the Star Wars universe, and it has the same right to be conceived and be told as the prequels, or indeed the sequels we're getting now.

The original trilogy could have stood alone forever and feel perfectly complete. Nothing else was required; not really. So if we're prepared to accept the creation of prequel and sequel trilogies decades after the original trilogy simply because we crave more Star Wars, then Rogue One has as much of a right to exist as any of the others.

And as it happens I see Rogue One as far more complimentary and important to the SW universe as the sequels or prequels have shown so far. For the first time we got a taste of the struggle between the Rebel Alliance and the Empire, with no Jedi magic to assist. Not to mention the film deftly dispatching the biggest plot hole in the entire saga, and of course showing Darth Vader for the first time in film as the terrifying monster we all knew he was but never saw outside a comic book. That 30-second scene at the end is as good as any in the whole of the saga, and I can only wish I could wipe my memory of it so I can watch it afresh again and again.

Nah, I have to completely disagree with you. It is far from perfect, but Rogue One is still one of the best and most important films in the SW universe IMO.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 5, 2018)

Whoops


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 6, 2018)

Ahsoka Tano LIVES!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kabbes (Mar 6, 2018)

Beats & Pieces said:


> Ahsoka Tano LIVES!!!!!!!!!!!


Do you have some information about this?


----------



## BoxRoom (Mar 6, 2018)

ruffneck23 said:


> and here is one for the TFA
> 
> 
> yes a much higher body count



What's that thing that flashes up over Fin's face 9 seconds in?


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 6, 2018)

kabbes said:


> Do you have some information about this?



Something to do with


Spoiler: Star Wars Rebels S4 finale, apparently



Time travel, I think


----------



## kabbes (Mar 6, 2018)

krtek a houby said:


> Something to do with
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Star Wars Rebels S4 finale, apparently
> ...


Ah OK, I've not seen the finale yet.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 6, 2018)

BoxRoom said:


> What's that thing that flashes up over Fin's face 9 seconds in?
> View attachment 129420


Isn't that Wilson from that Tom hanks castaway film ?


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 6, 2018)

kabbes said:


> Ah OK, I've not seen the finale yet.



Yeah, am way behind myself. Surprised at how enjoyable it all is, despite the ever annoying Ezra...


----------



## BoxRoom (Mar 6, 2018)

ruffneck23 said:


> Isn't that Wilson from that Tom hanks castaway film ?


It is! Just did a search on that, haven't seen the film. Odd that flashing up though innit.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 6, 2018)

She has been confirmed as being alive_ prior_ to the finale - thus explaining the escape from Vader.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Apr 9, 2018)

New trailer


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 9, 2018)

hmm still not convinced


----------



## T & P (Apr 9, 2018)

Interested for the other characters, not Solo. 

I don't have high hopes for the film but of course I will watch it at the cinema.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Apr 9, 2018)

Still zero interest in this or the inevitable follow up to TLJ. I've gone right off Star Wars.

The only thing I'd like to see is Ewan McGregor in an Obi Wan film. Other than that I really can't be arsed with it all anymore.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 9, 2018)

Looks shit.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 9, 2018)

T & P said:


> I don't have high hopes for the film but of course I will watch it at the cinema.


Correct.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 9, 2018)

I quite enjoyed that trailer.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 9, 2018)

mwgdrwg said:


> Still zero interest in this or the inevitable follow up to TLJ. I've gone right off Star Wars.
> 
> The only thing I'd like to see is Ewan McGregor in an Obi Wan film. Other than that I really can't be arsed with it all anymore.


This , im afraid after 40 odd years of being a fan, just not looking forward to it anymore


----------



## mwgdrwg (Apr 9, 2018)

The droid with an English accent making "funny" quips throughout. Yep, Star Wars is becoming the MCU.


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 9, 2018)

Def better than the 1st trailer, I particularly enjoyed Chewie slamming some poor bloke's head into his ribcage.

Lead actor seemed better too.


----------



## bemused (Apr 9, 2018)

That actually looks good.


----------



## T & P (Apr 9, 2018)

The Octagon said:


> Lead actor seemed better too.


 All those last minute on-set acting lessons have clearly paid off!


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 10, 2018)

mwgdrwg said:


> The droid with an English accent making "funny" quips throughout. Yep, Star Wars is becoming the MCU.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Apr 10, 2018)

I'd take a pompous droid over a wise-cracking one if the Jawas came around selling.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 16, 2018)

There is a current discussion regarding the sighting of Mandalorian armour and (possibly) Slave 1.


----------



## T & P (Apr 17, 2018)

Beats & Pieces said:


> There is a current discussion regarding the sighting of Mandalorian armour and (possibly) Slave 1.


I generally see myself as a big SW fan but must confess i’ve No idea what any of tha means.


----------



## kabbes (Apr 17, 2018)

T & P said:


> I generally see myself as a big SW fan but must confess i’ve No idea what any of tha means.


Mandalore is a HUGE part of the SW universe.  It forms major plot elements of Clone Wars and Rebels as well as at least one of the Knights of the old Republic games.  It’s up there with Tattooine (if not above it) in importance in the expanded universe.  Boba Fett wears Mandalorian armour, although I don’t recall Jango actually being Mandalorian.

Slave 1 was Boba Fett’s ship in Empire and Jedi.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 17, 2018)

T & P said:


> I generally see myself as a big SW fan but must confess i’ve No idea what any of tha means.



Sorry T&P, I should have provided further information - not everyone on this thread is a Star Wars geek.


----------



## T & P (Apr 17, 2018)

Beats & Pieces said:


> Sorry T&P, I should have provided further information - not everyone on this thread is a Star Wars geek.


That's fine, no complaints here. It was just another reminder that no matter how much one's RL friends might see you as a SW geek, there are millions of others out there who will outgeek you by a factor of fifty.

I really should get myself to watch Rebels and Clone Wars to catch up with you lot


----------



## kabbes (Apr 18, 2018)

Despite the patchy nature of the Clone Wars and Rebels series, I’m really glad to have watched them.  They did provide a couple of the best Star Wars characters and some proper heroic arcs.


----------



## T & P (May 11, 2018)

First veredicts on the film seem to be positive, though they come from fans of SW rather than critics...

First reactions to 'fun' Solo film


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 11, 2018)

T & P said:


> First veredicts on the film seem to be positive, though they come from fans of SW rather than critics...
> 
> First reactions to 'fun' Solo film



Some Phantom Menace reviews, just for a laugh:

"The Phantom Menace is probably one of the most deliriously inventive films to have appeared in years: it displays all of George Lucas's uncommon magic, a wide-eyed genius for adventure narrative that is beyond any ordinary capacity for wonder, and in many respects the latest episode proves itself to be a more finished movie than any of the others. It is daring and beautiful, terrifying and pompous and that's just the title sequence." Andrew O'Hagan for Telegraph Film.

"By no means the feared anti-climactic disappointment, Episode 1 vitally succeeds in holding its own against the legions of blockbusters Star Wars was responsible for. It's an often deliriously exciting adventure, hitting the target audience of 10-year olds and satisfying long-time fans, providing the pop culture analysis is discarded." Danny Graydon for BBC

"Stripped of hype and breathless expectations, Mr. Lucas's first installment offers a happy surprise: it's up to snuff. It sustains the gee-whiz spirit of the series and offers a swashbuckling extragalactic getaway, creating illusions that are even more plausible than the kitchen-raiding raptors of Jurassic Park." Janet Maslin for The New York Times

"Comic relief and, boy, does this movie need it arrives with *scene-stealer Jar Jar Binks*, a gangly, floppy-eared Gungan, _*voiced hilariously*_ by Ahmed Best but otherwise a fully digital creation. Jar Jar is an alien amphibian who lives in an underwater city and speaks in a pidgin English that still gets the point across." Peter Travers for Rolling Stone


----------



## Virtual Blue (May 11, 2018)

...so according to those critics, it's a fun heartwarming film that puts a smile on yer face. Happy.


----------



## T & P (May 11, 2018)

mwgdrwg said:


> Some Phantom Menace reviews, just for a laugh:
> 
> "The Phantom Menace is probably one of the most deliriously inventive films to have appeared in years: it displays all of George Lucas's uncommon magic, a wide-eyed genius for adventure narrative that is beyond any ordinary capacity for wonder, and in many respects the latest episode proves itself to be a more finished movie than any of the others. It is daring and beautiful, terrifying and pompous and that's just the title sequence." Andrew O'Hagan for Telegraph Film.
> 
> ...


It had never occurred me to check initial reviews for any of the prequels and these ones are quite astonishing. I don’t necessarily take critics’ reviews as gospel unless there is universal agreement, but as far as SW films go, they seem to have misread the public mood more than in anywhere else. Empire Strikes Back getting initial lukewarm to bad reviews probably being the most jaw dropping example. Though those above are pretty shocking. 

That’s why I hope that in a few years’ time when the dust has properly settled on the current trilogy and the various spinoffs, Rogue One will be seen by the critics as the best SW film to come out since the original trilogy and then some- notwithstanding Solo and ep IX which we have not seen yet of course.


----------



## ska invita (May 12, 2018)

the definition of shill


----------



## catinthehat (May 12, 2018)

I imagine the Childish Gambino - Donald Glover connection is going to boost this somewhat?


----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 12, 2018)

ska invita said:


> the definition of shill



You?


----------



## T & P (May 16, 2018)

Reviews out. British press seems to be impressed: 4/5 ratings aplenty. The US media’s response was more mixed:

Does Solo: A Star Wars Story do Han justice? Here's what the critics are saying


----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 18, 2018)

Details appear to have been linked regarding a significant cameo. If true - Disney has balls!


----------



## Indeliblelink (May 24, 2018)

Back from midnight showing. Watchable but pretty poor, it never feels like you're watching a younger Han Solo. Don't bother seeing it in 3D, waste of time. My screening had about 5 people at it, a few more coming out from the 2D screen but not many.


----------



## kabbes (May 24, 2018)

I can’t imagine going to the cinema to watch this.  If I don’t, it’ll be the first (live action) SW film I’ve not seen at the cinema during its initial run since Empire (when I was too young!). It just doesn’t remotely excite me, somehow.


----------



## braindancer (May 24, 2018)

My daughter and I are going to see it tomorrow.  She is looking forward to it.  Me rather less so.


----------



## krtek a houby (May 24, 2018)

Be thankful you didn't see the Holiday Special


----------



## T & P (May 24, 2018)

I still will watch it at the cinema because i’m a sucker.

When it comes to SW films it’s become all but impossible to rely on reviews anyway. Absolutely no consensus, whether it is from traditional film critics, online blogs or the man on the street. And no mild variations of opinion either, but full Marmite swings.


----------



## emanymton (May 24, 2018)

I'll watch it at the cinema because I have an unlimted card. But my expectations are low to say the least.


----------



## Saffy (May 24, 2018)

Just come from seeing it with my son. 

It was a bit shit.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 24, 2018)

Just seen it.

It was better than I was expecting.   

Some good performances. I was especially impressed by the han performance. I wasn't spending the whole movie thinking it was imitation Han.

The rest was.. eh..


----------



## T & P (May 25, 2018)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> Just seen it.
> 
> It was better than I was expecting.
> 
> ...


I've heard similar reports since the film came out, which is a relief given that (not denied AFAIK) rumours claimed he was so wooden they had to bring in a coach to assist during filming.

You didn't think much of Donald Glover as Lando then? Some people seemed to be suggesting he was the best of the lot.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 25, 2018)

He was good.  A little bit much in some places. He shines in his first and last scenes but I found the rest of it a bit shticky. 

I do like his cloakroom.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 25, 2018)

It suffers from the prequel problem of being able to guess what the major outcomes will be.


----------



## ska invita (May 25, 2018)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> It suffers from the prequel problem of being able to guess what the major outcomes will be.


Im curious to see how many plot points these two guessed Disney would stoop so low to last year


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 25, 2018)

I'm pretty much in agreement with this review


----------



## moochedit (May 25, 2018)

Spoiler



how is darth maul in the movie? the empire is in the film so it must be set after ep3 but darth maul was killed in ep1?(unless i've missed something?)


----------



## moochedit (May 25, 2018)

Seen it tonight. Was watchable and better than expected but not a great film. I had low expectations for it beforehand though.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 25, 2018)

Going to see this today...fingers crossed...


----------



## agricola (May 25, 2018)

Just come back from seeing it....



Spoiler



... its bobbins from start to finish


----------



## DotCommunist (May 25, 2018)

moochedit said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> how is darth maul in the movie? the empire is in the film so it must be set after ep3 but darth maul was killed in ep1?(unless i've missed something?)





Spoiler



yeah darth maul survived being chopped in half and came back for star wars Rebels (the cgi cartoon series, quite good). And rebels is considered in line with film canon. Kinobe finishes him off at some point. Good fight


----------



## krtek a houby (May 26, 2018)

Ok, unsubscribing to this darn thread, still a month before it gets relased here


----------



## cybershot (May 27, 2018)

Spoiler



can someone explain the kera Maul link?


----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 27, 2018)

It isn't a bad film, but that may well be a position largely informed by the experience of a post-TLJ world. Much of the commentary that appears to have some sections of the 'Star Wars' fan base in uproar on the self-promoted internet (perhaps more so in the US) is ill founded and based on a highly partisan reading of the film (Lando as a 'pan-sexual' for example). Much of this is ugly, infuriating, and deeply unhelpful.

It is clear that Disney is looking to widen, consolidate, and link the SW universe that has developed outside of the films to future projects, and this may cause confusion for people not fully engaged with 'Rebels' and some elements of the new extended cannon. The 'reveal' in the third act is a great example of this - for some this is a return on their emotional investment - for others it might well involve a WTF?

Ultimately, the box office numbers are going to determine what happens next and Disney is clearly aware of this (hence the 'Boba Fett' film). This film increases the (already) significant pressure on Episode 9.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 27, 2018)

Boba Fett film?!!!???!!!111


----------



## Lazy Llama (May 27, 2018)

S☼I said:


> Boba Fett film?!!!???!!!111


Rumoured...


> The _Hollywood Reporter_ and _Variety_, each citing their own "sources," reported the film's ongoing development on Thursday, and they were able to attach two big names to the project: director and co-writer James Mangold, who previously helmed _Logan_ and _3:10 to Yuma_, and co-writer/producer Simon Kinberg, a producer with major credits on _The Martian_ and recent X-Men films. (The duo previously teamed up on _Logan_.)


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 27, 2018)

Kinell

That could be great.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 29, 2018)

Saw yesterday. Went in with little expectation. Came out quite entertained.

It's a perfectly good action romp. I thought Ehrenreich did a fine job, he didn't do a Ford impression, but captured enough of the Han Solo character. His interactions with Chewie, and their relationship in general, was funny and touching and what I wanted to see.

Bettany was great. Glover was fun. Woody was woody, but that's always good. I like L3,  but the accent jarred a bit. Thandie rocked.

Action sequences were well handled, and fun.

There's a lot of really obvious and tacky shit they could have put in here that they avoided (I am so glad we didn't get kiddie Han becoming an orphan!).

I liked it much more than Last Jedi.


----------



## belboid (May 29, 2018)

I, also, saw it yesterday. Went if with little expectation. Came out quite entertained. But also rather counfounded.

It rips along, doesn't feel like 135 mins at all, and all of it is pretty enjoyable as it is happening. Glover was great, in the moment, Ehrenreich absolutely good enough. I could not worry about whether I recalled Han being able to speak Wookie before long enough for their relationship to be the best bit in the film. And thoroughly enjoyed Phoebe Waller Bridge as a snarky robot.

But, dear god, there must have been plot holes in every single scene. It was just stupid. Add in the lack of tension due to knowing immediately how pretty much every character would end up, then the film has only one thing going for it. Correcting the 'mistake' about doing the Kessel Run in 12 parsecs. And they kinda fucked that up too.

Enjoyable, but utterly pointless.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 2, 2018)

Took my son and his friend to see it this morning. We were all thoroughly entertained, which is all I ask of a Star Wars film. Bonus points for the Chthulu cameo too.


----------



## Cloo (Jun 2, 2018)

We also thought it was very entertaining and gave good value. I like that it seemed to avoid the temptation to have *too* much fanboy moments and foreshadowing, which it could have done and might have just been a bit wearing.


----------



## T & P (Jun 2, 2018)

Glad to hear the generally positive reviews so far. Will try to watch it next week.

Interesting that so far since Disney took over and announced the whole array of new films,  the stand-alone anthologies, which many had thought as a needless and cynical money-spinning exercise, are turning out to be as well received if not better than the main trilogy so far. I know I enjoyed Rogue One more than TFA and TLJ.

Are there plans for a third stand-alone film, whether before or after ep. IX?


----------



## A380 (Jun 2, 2018)

It's OK. A bit meh but not a turkey.

It's obvious that the third stand alone film should be Jar-Jar Binks.


----------



## T & P (Jun 2, 2018)

A380 said:


> It's obvious that the third stand alone film should be Jar-Jar Binks.




Clearly Planet of the Ewoks was a poor tribute to the brave fluffy bears who defeated the Emperor’s best elite troops with nothing more than sticks and stones and saved the galaxy, and they should be the rightful recipients of the third stand alone film.

Otherwise the early times of Watto, the greatly misunderstood rough diamond/ slave owner in The Phantom Menace, would be a fitting subject.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 2, 2018)

T & P said:


> Glad to hear the generally positive reviews so far. Will try to watch it next week.
> 
> Interesting that so far since Disney took over and announced the whole array of new films,  the stand-alone anthologies, which many had thought as a needless and cynical money-spinning exercise, are turning out to be as well received if not better than the main trilogy so far. I know I enjoyed Rogue One more than TFA and TLJ.
> 
> Are there plans for a third stand-alone film, whether before or after ep. IX?


Star Wars: Boba Fett movie coming from James Mangold

they'll keep milking it until even that annoying little alien thing in jabbas palace gets an origin film


----------



## T & P (Jun 2, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> Star Wars: Boba Fett movie coming from James Mangold
> 
> they'll keep milking it until even that annoying little alien thing in jabbas palace gets an origin film


They need to stop. Perfect example of law of diminishing returns.

Boba Fett seems a weird choice. I know he features extensively in the expanded universe but as far as the main theatrical features are concerned he’s pretty minor, and most people who haven’t dabbed in the expanded universe will be thinking ‘wtf’ if he’s the subject of a major anthology.

I’d have thought Obi-Wan would have been the next obvious choice.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jun 2, 2018)

As a dissenting voice I really didn't like Rogue One, it bored me. Same with the last star wars film proper. I just can't be bothered with the han solo film. I think I've fallen out of love with star wars


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 3, 2018)

I've never got the fuss about Boba Fett. He had a cool outfit, that's about it. His death was stupid.


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 3, 2018)

but his backpack has jets



*gets coat*


----------



## agricola (Jun 3, 2018)

T & P said:


> Clearly Planet of the Ewoks was a poor tribute to the brave fluffy bears who defeated the Emperor’s best elite troops with nothing more than sticks and stones and saved the galaxy, and they should be the rightful recipients of the third stand alone film.
> 
> Otherwise the early times of Watto, the greatly misunderstood rough diamond/ slave owner in The Phantom Menace, would be a fitting subject.



"_Mind tricks don't work on me, only money_" is enough to sustain a film by itself, tbh.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 3, 2018)

Huge fun. Glad I went


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 3, 2018)

kabbes said:


> I can’t imagine going to the cinema to watch this.  If I don’t, it’ll be the first (live action) SW film I’ve not seen at the cinema during its initial run since Empire (when I was too young!). It just doesn’t remotely excite me, somehow.


kabbes you should risk it and see it at the flicks. There are a couple of set-pieces that deserve to be seen on the big screen.


----------



## kabbes (Jun 3, 2018)

PursuedByBears said:


> As a dissenting voice I really didn't like Rogue One, it bored me. Same with the last star wars film proper. I just can't be bothered with the han solo film. I think I've fallen out of love with star wars


And this is why you are correct, in spite of the fact that I actually enjoyed it quite a lot:

Mr. Plinkett Talks About Rogue One


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 4, 2018)

S☼I said:


> kabbes you should risk it and see it at the flicks. There are a couple of set-pieces that deserve to be seen on the big screen.



It's a fine jape, a lark and a leap. Nothing much more. A fun ride in the SWverse...


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 5, 2018)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I've never got the fuss about Boba Fett. He had a cool outfit, that's about it. His death was stupid.



Ditto his dad. Supposedly such a badass that the baddies made a whole clone army out of him, then he gets in one fight and gets his head cut off like a useless no-headed bitch.


----------



## kabbes (Jun 5, 2018)




----------



## emanymton (Jun 5, 2018)

It's OK
I think it benefits from from everyone expecting it was going to be shit and having low expectations.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 1, 2018)

Well, that was a lot better than expected. Glover, Harrelson and Waller-Bridge were great and steal the scenes they have. It's an old-fashioned adventure/heist movie and the mood is much lighter than recent episodes. I'm surprised that Ehrenreich managed to carry it off - after 10 minutes I got used to him.

Sure the dialogue was clunky in places and the exposition not so subtle in others but overall - yay. And oh, loved those references and musical cues to the series heritage. Not to mention a certain cameo! The Lovecraft-style beastie was ace, as well.

Not an essential addition to the saga and yes, there's definitely loose ends to be addressed. But I'd watch it again.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 1, 2018)

I liked seeing more wookies. There should definitely be more wookies in Star Wars films.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 1, 2018)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I liked seeing more wookies. There should definitely be more wookies in Star Wars films.


Rumour is that Return of the Jedi was going to feature Wookiees not Ewoks but they realised it was far easier to get fifty short actors (including kids) than fifty seven foot actors.


----------



## tommers (Jul 1, 2018)

Wookies / Ewoks

Would back that up.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 17, 2018)

Well, turns out this is actually great! Not really a Star Wars film, but a very enjoyable adventure film.

Much better than the trailers and much better than The Last Jedi, this is actually coherent.

Guy playing Han is actually pretty decent too. Chewie is obviously the best bit.

The only thing I didn't like was that L3 robot's "humour" and double-entendres about it's button/robot-clitoris.


----------



## Epona (Sep 17, 2018)

I finally saw it recently, thought it was alright, Nate was really disappointed, but I found it quite enjoyable.  It has to be said that someone could probably serve me a turd in vomit sauce and as long as it had a Star Wars logo I would think it was at very least alright.



Spoiler



When L3 had that whole death scene cradled in Lando's arms I did nearly wet myself laughing however



I thought Donald Glover was possibly the best thing about it, he was excellent.


----------



## Reno (Sep 17, 2018)

I watched that over the weekend and you couldn't make a more instantly forgettable film if you tried. It wasn't as bad as Rogue One (which I thought had a great ending but is a complete snooze-fest till then) but otherwise it was more of the same, just not as good. Alden Ehrenreich wasn't bad in the lead, it's just that the whole idea of a Han prequel was a rubbish idea. Harrison Ford had made the character so much his own that he was the only one of the original trio to become a movie star on the strength of it. L3 was fun but they made a mistake in killing off 



Spoiler



Thandie Newton's character half an hour in. She played the only human character who I found engaging.


----------



## T & P (Sep 18, 2018)

Just saw it for the first time as well. Was not as terrible as many had feared pre-release, but not very good either. Felt almost kind of forced. Still entertaining though, I'll give it that.

As an aside, does anyone else think the Millennium Falcon as depicted in this film as well as the recent sequels looks decidedly pointier than in the original trilogy? I'm sure they couldn't possibly have got the dimensions wrong, so it must be either my memory or the fact that the MF was mostly shown from certain perspectives only in SW eps IV, V and VI.. But it has always looked roundish overall in the original trilogy, whereas in this film there were some scenes in which it resembled a bloody F-14.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 18, 2018)

everyone torrented it didn't they? I liked it for a sci fi film, decent enough. Young lando was good, random darth maul near the end. The 'han shot first' moment. Robot liberation robot provided some lols. Droid even. 
Feel cheated that there was no 'chewie finds the bowcaster' scene though. There could have been a quick scene, crates being flung aside till he finds the one with the bowcaster in and locks and loads it while roaring. 

5.5/10


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 18, 2018)

T & P said:


> As an aside, does anyone else think the Millennium Falcon as depicted in this film as well as the recent sequels looks decidedly pointier than in the original trilogy? I'm sure they couldn't possibly have got the dimensions wrong, so it must be either my memory or the fact that the MF was mostly shown from certain perspectives only in SW eps IV, V and VI.. But it has always looked roundish overall in the original trilogy, whereas in this film there were some scenes in which it resembled a bloody F-14.



Solo Falcon:







New hope Falcon






Reason....


----------



## Epona (Sep 18, 2018)

T & P said:


> Just saw it for the first time as well. Was not as terrible as many had feared pre-release, but not very good either. Felt almost kind of forced. Still entertaining though, I'll give it that.
> 
> As an aside, does anyone else think the Millennium Falcon as depicted in this film as well as the recent sequels looks decidedly pointier than in the original trilogy? I'm sure they couldn't possibly have got the dimensions wrong, so it must be either my memory or the fact that the MF was mostly shown from certain perspectives only in SW eps IV, V and VI.. But it has always looked roundish overall in the original trilogy, whereas in this film there were some scenes in which it resembled a bloody F-14.



Yes, definitely - noticed it right away, took me a bit to work it out


----------



## mojo pixy (Sep 19, 2018)

Just seen this, I enjoyed it a lot. But I also enjoyed Rogue 1 a lot, in fact I think both of these are better than most of the Main Story movies. I like how they show the criminal underbelly of the SW universe instead of the Great and the Good, Jedi Councils, Lords, Senators, Rulers etc.

Anyway Chewbacca was always my favourite SW character, now the whole world gets to share the wookie love. Aaargh.

I only wish


Spoiler:  that 



The big bad guy at the end had been Snoke, rather than Darth goddamn Maul, WHO DIED AGES AGO YOU IDIOTS. It would have given this Snoke fella, the_ mega-powerful bad guy who appeared from nowhere_, somewhere to have appeared from. Bad choice. Sad.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 19, 2018)

Spoiler: maul



Maul at this point in time is not dead. He survived with robot crab legs, then got real legs back at some point too, then later toward the end of Rebels Obi Wan finishes him permanently. Good fight.


----------



## mojo pixy (Sep 19, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> Spoiler: maul
> 
> 
> 
> Maul at this point in time is not dead. He survived with robot crab legs, then got real legs back at some point too, then later toward the end of Rebels Obi Wan finishes him permanently. Good fight.



Yeah OK but even so, there was no particular reason to stick him in there and imo the other one I mentioned would have been a far better choice. It'd be quite believable that character had once been top boss of a crime syndicate and that when the empire fell they took over what was left. Also would've established a relationship between Han and that big boss (through Qi'ra) that later on fed into Ben Solo becoming Kylo Ren. Anyway Star Wars has never made a virtue of consistency so never mind.


----------



## Epona (Nov 30, 2018)

I've come back to post my thoughts about it after a little (OK a fair bit more than a little) thought.

I thought it was ok tbh - if there was fault in it, it was that it tried to cram in how he met Chewbacca, how he met Lando, how he made the Kessel run, and how he won the Falcon from Lando - these were all things that have been in the lore for decades, and the film did a whistlestop tour of the moments where these things happened.  That isn't necessarily a bad thing, but it's not necessarily a good thing either - a lot of the film was predetermined because of trying to hit those lore points.


----------

